# *Warning - Adult (Kindle)Book* The Better Blow Job Guide - Free 8/16 - 8/17



## veronicamiles12 (Aug 16, 2013)

*The Better Blow Job Guide: Secret blow job techniques to satisfy your man and leave him wanting you more than ever! [Kindle Edition] *

Free Dates: August 16th & 17th

*Do you want to be better at blow jobs?
Has your guy let you know that your "oral" technique could be better?
Do you just want to find out the basic info on how to GIVE a blow job?*

Don't feel bad if that's the case - every sexually interested woman would like to know more about what blow jobs entail, how to give them, how to avoid problems with blow jobs, and many more questions. In The Better Blow Job Guide, author Veronica Miles guides you through those questions, and also answers questions that you may not have even known exist! Her writing is easy to understand, and you'll enjoy yourself while reading through.

Women just like you are begged by their husbands, boyfriends or lovers to oral satisfy them, and often, the results aren't pretty! But with the many tips, techniques, suggestions and recommendations in The Better Blow Job Guide, most women find their fears vanquished, and as a result, their men very pleased!

This book has the answers that every woman is looking for at some time in her life - whether while dating or hooking up, or on her honeymoon, or even as a 25th anniversary surprise to her husband. Treat yourself and your man to pleasure, with The Better Blow Job Guide

Veronica Miles is the pseudonym of a well-known authoress with many awards and acclaim for the valuable information she dispenses daily to both men AND women.
*
In this guide, this popular women's author will:*

Teach you the "ins and outs" of the surprisingly complex male sexual organs.
Show you how you can partner with your man in experiencing multiple orgasms.
Train you to practice the teasing moves with your lips, tongue and mouth that will have him shouting with delight.
Make you as good as an expert at blow jobs - even if this will be your first!
Show you how to set up the occasion properly, so that YOUR MAN IS DELIGHTED WITH THE RESULTS!

And there's much, MUCH more - Veronica Miles will have you nodding your head at how simple it is to please your man through oral sex - when you know how to do it right!

Content source: www.amazon.com/Better-Blow-Job-Guide-ebook/dp/B00DI01PQW


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

